# So, whats the best coffee machine for the home user



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Let us steer clear of Slayers and the likes. Set the level at Prosumer quality. I remember asking Davec this many years ago, and without a thought, he said La Marzocco GS3. I am guessing that this would change if I asked again. We have seen many new machines with many new ideas. Some people might go down the Vesuvius route, others might just prefer a more simple route. How many of us own the actual prosumer machine we desire?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Let us steer clear of Slayers and the likes. Set the level at Prosumer quality. I remember asking Davec this many years ago, and without a thought, he said La Marzocco GS3. I am guessing that this would change if I asked again. We have seen many new machines with many new ideas. Some people might go down the Vesuvius route, others might just prefer a more simple route. How many of us own the actual prosumer machine we desire?


*Whoa..... La marzocco GS3, I would never have said that,* what I would have said is it's absolutely not a great machine for a home user, in fact I generally don't like the LM GS3 and never have (I have many reasons). I think you might be confusing me with someone else.

The question you ask is a difficult one, because most people don't have a decent frame of reference to be able to answer it. They have perhaps only owned a few machines in their life....possibly only 1 prosumer machine. The experience/knowledge isn't there for a valid judgement from most people. Also there isn't a "best machine for the home user", only a "best machine for a particular user"...if that makes any sense.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

As you suggest, whats the best for one wont be the best for someone else.

I'd expect the usual suspects to be in the list, along with some that would be laughed out of the kitchen a few years ago.

I'm not looking at new kit currently so I guess I own the machine that I desire although I realise that it wouldn't be for everyone


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> *Whoa..... La marzocco GS3, I would never have said that,* what I would have said is it's absolutely not a great machine for a home user, in fact I generally don't like the LM GS3 and never have (I have many reasons). I think you might be confusing me with someone else.
> 
> The question you ask is a difficult one, because most people don't have a decent frame of reference to be able to answer it. They have perhaps only owned a few machines in their life....possibly only 1 prosumer machine. The experience/knowledge isn't there for a valid judgement from most people. Also there isn't a "best machine for the home user", only a "best machine for a particular user"...if that makes any sense.


You most definitely did say that! It was on your old forum.....and I am not mistaken!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> As you suggest, whats the best for one wont be the best for someone else.
> 
> I'd expect the usual suspects to be in the list, along with some that would be laughed out of the kitchen a few years ago.
> 
> I'm not looking at new kit currently so I guess I own the machine that I desire although I realise that it wouldn't be for everyone


But that is the whole point which is why I limited it to readily available Prosumer machines and not pie in the sky stuff. Most people have little to really compare to, which is the same with the vast majority of coffee enthusiasts. From my perspective, I have had loads of machines and in most cases, they are nothing special and just another machine, including the GS3


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> You most definitely did say that! It was on your old forum.....and I am not mistaken!


I know I didn't because I never liked the machine...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I know I didn't because I never liked the machine...


Well, one of us has a bad memory then! You say you would not have said that because you do not like them. I say I can clearly remember asking you which the best home coffee machine in the world was....we will have to beg to differ!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> But that is the whole point which is why I limited it to readily available Prosumer machines and not pie in the sky stuff. Most people have little to really compare to, which is the same with the vast majority of coffee enthusiasts. From my perspective, I have had loads of machines and in most cases, they are nothing special and just another machine, including the GS3


I guess most machines in the top half of the affordable bracket in the right hands will produce decent coffee. Taking your baking analogy, theres more than the machine to make great coffee.

By special, are we talking whats in the cup, features, ergonomics, aesthetics ? I suppose special is going to differ for everyone and most would put their own machine towards the top of the leader board.

Is the yard stick each persons progress / skills development or comparing to a knockout coffee they were once served ?

Heads hurting now - going to lie down


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I am not sure how many other londinium owners will agree but judging on the many positive comments and feedback on the Recent forum day and my own experience I think you will there is quite a lot of respect for londinium for its ease of use, its results in the cup ease of maintance as shown by patrick on the day and the sheer bulletproof build quality .

Ticks all the right boxes for me. and I am quite happy to be proved wrong


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> How many of us own the actual prosumer machine we desire?


Often when I read a question, my mind doesn't go to an answer but to the motivation for the question, do you own the prosumer machine you desire?

In my case by the way, I do. My Duetto is 6 years old, does all I need, runs the overhead external tank I always wanted, maintenance routines are simple and the wall timer governs the daily cycle. When the Duetto is off my Moka pot is my friend, if I had family routines I might be tempted by the Melitta B2C but I don't, I don't lust after a pressure profiling machine either.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is the right answer the Sage db this month ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The right answer for me is the LI&#8230;.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Depends on the home user I guess, and how much they like to faff.

Having recently played with Londiniums and a very nice single group Conti, I would be very happy with a lever. The same could be said if a profiling day was held and folks could have a go with a modded GS3 with the Strada paddle *kof*eechap







as well as Vesuvius and any other profiling machine (though the Slayer 1 group has been sidelined I guess for being £7k







)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is not about me bootsie


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> This is not about me bootsie


It's always about you ....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's always about you ....


ah yes, sorry, I had forgotten.....


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> I am not sure how many other londinium owners will agree but judging on the many positive comments and feedback on the Recent forum day and my own experience I think you will there is quite a lot of respect for londinium for its ease of use, its results in the cup ease of maintance as shown by patrick on the day and the sheer bulletproof build quality .
> 
> Ticks all the right boxes for me. and I am quite happy to be proved wrong


The above x2









seriously though, as suspect an L2 is a little beyond most normal levels of prosumerism, an L1 or L1-P would float a lot of boats if you were hankering after a good lever fetish at different price levels

The conti was a joy to use in the time I had it and a steaming monster but so few out in the wild as to rule itself out on those grounds.

Pump wise from the small amount of time have played on them (Spences at last years forum Rave day and a few times at BB) probably would go Vesuvius on quality + flexibility.

John


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Whats better ... gravity , oxygen or the sky?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Whats better ... gravity , oxygen or the sky?


Oxygen.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Whats better ... gravity , oxygen or the sky?


I prefer Earth, Wind and Fire . Boogie Wonderland is a classic


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I prefer Earth, Wind and Fire . Boogie Wonderland is a classic


dayayayance, danca dayayaydance ...ooogie boogie land or summat....truly classic!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

thats in my head for the next couple of days - and in a good way - surely music to celebrate a godshot moment.......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I prefer Earth, Wind and Fire . Boogie Wonderland is a classic


Parsley Sage Rosemary and Thyme?






........I'll get my coat.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

When this thread started I had expectations of where is was going - it wasn't here!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I remember going to a disco in 1975 and dancing to Boogie Wonderland. I then took my coat off to reveal a T shirt with a picture of 2 pigs getting intimate with the logo, 'making bacon' beneath.....I was evicted....some people just have no sense of humour!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> ....some people just have no sense of humour!


Coffee does this....it may not do all the other things people say, but definitely causes "sense of humour failure", I think HiFi does the same thing, but I am not sure if the mechanism is the same, although I suspect it is..... I can feel my sphincter ani internus already giving problems, so I should stop before I say something really funny.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

the best ?? ... its the same answer for everything

Whats the best exercise for loosing weight .... the one you actually do

Whats the best car to drive .... the one you actually use as opposed to leave in the garage so it doesnt get wet.

Whats the best Road bike to own .... The one you get on and pedal the majority of the time

Whats the best film .... The one you watch the most.

Same with coffee machines ..... For me the best coffee machine by far is a La Pavoni europiccola ... why ? .. it heats up in 7 mins, makes a great coffee, looks awesome, small foot print, easy to maintain and repair, cheap AND I enjoy using it.

My other machines might make a superior tasting cup .. but if I cant be arsed / dont have the time to turn them on to make a coffee, then they arnt the best ... They dont make coffee when no being used

So I guess you need to define "best"


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is all about perception......whether you think you can, or whether you think you cannot, you are probably right anyway


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Parsley Sage Rosemary and Thyme?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I remember going to a disco in 1975 and dancing to Boogie Wonderland. I then took my coat off to reveal a T shirt with a picture of 2 pigs getting intimate with the logo, 'making bacon' beneath.....I was evicted....some people just have no sense of humour!


Those Synagogue disco's were always a bit serious weren't they.


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

I can tell you what I have my eyes on...Fracino Classico.Im no expert by all means but based on many owners experience/guidance of Fracino machines in my opinion it offers the best compromise of a prosumer machine at a lesser money.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

does lesser money equal better value or inferior components........there has to be a reason why


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Jon said:


> Oxygen.


Oxegen*e* - Part 4


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

@dfk41

Not necessarily,better though,ask all the Fracino users in this forum&#8230;I did and was happy with what answers I received enough to go and buy one.

Hope that helps


----------



## mavis.d (Oct 18, 2016)

has this thread gone off piste?


----------

